# Pikopath going soft...



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

I used to order tails for my SoS, but lately the provider has been alittle slow, and I have been tinkering with a master, for a looong time. Last week I decided to give it a try, making a mold. The master is made from acrylic glass, and a cap from a nosespray bottle  I even made my own injector from an old bicycle pump, with a homemade nozzle. The result:








I have only remelted some scraps, but I ordered some plastics from Lurecraft, I cant wait. I will probably use the waiting time to make another mold...

Michael


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Judging by your other work, these will be awesome too! Can't wait to see more of your work...


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

What color is that if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1367228]What color is that if you don't mind me asking[/quote]

Its a remelted boneyard grub, and he calls the color chartreuse glitter, but I dont know where he gets his stuff from.

Michael


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Soft plastic is fun stuff... 
[YOUTUBE]Oc9b30fszJ0[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure how to embedd youtube vids here...






Michael


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

My venture into softplastic has now taken me here








I do miss the smell of wood, but being without a shop atm, I need to make something 

Michael


----------

